
AWS Snowball: Physically migrate petabyte-scale data sets into and out of AWS - laureng
https://aws.amazon.com/snowball/
======
brownguy
I had no idea this service existed! Learn something new every day. Does anyone
know if there's a list of all of the AWS services/features somewhere?

~~~
Dunedan
[https://aws.amazon.com/documentation/](https://aws.amazon.com/documentation/)
is a good start, but as they have so many services, it's hard to get a proper
overview about all features.

